# Picture War!



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

This is how you play: 

Post a picture that "beats" the picture before you, then the next person posts a picture that beats that picture, and so on. 

For example, if I post a rock, the next person can post paper, since paper beats rock. 

So I'll start randomly with a cookie...


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

lol


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

Ha! Do I win, do I win???? :clap:boogie:clap


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

Hahaha:hahaNice one BostonB


----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

I distract your giant gorilla with a giant BANANA!


----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

Hahahaha... ahhh but they like milk better  so they ultimately fail... again distraction is key lol


----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

Hahaha  All I can think of is this... lol


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

****Image remooooved due to language****


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

how about that


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Turns out Barney wasn't fully prepared to surf the North Shore:


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Space-Willis saves us from the asteroid:


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

*Oooh that's right, I just played............ the TRUMP card.*

*I win!!*


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Trump's atrocious hairpiece is no match for this enormous comb:


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

That's just disgusting!


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 14, 2011)

You're going to need some backup for that one.


----------



## Dire (Nov 29, 2010)

Success!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Tank Chair is impervious to spikes:


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

PTSD strikes again.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Nobody even remembered Batman when they saw "The Dark Knight" because Joker stole the show.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

*^ 6 months later*


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

*Week 4*


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

It's a flying squirrel suit! Nothing can go wrong.


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

Flying cat!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

KamenRider's picture only comes up as a little red X for me... so I guess I'll continue on with dontworrybehappy's picture....

I put your flying pigs on the BBQ!








Edit: If that is a BBQ burner? lol


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I eat it in a ham sandwich!!


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

We eat YOU!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I come back as a ghost and haunt you!!


----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Giant Stay-Puft Man gets made into giant, delicious s'mores. I ate all the rest though, this is the only one left.


----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

I ate the last piece all up! lol


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)




----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

^ hahaha well played lol


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

OMG, where do we go from here? :stu


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

A treadmill is a good workout, sure, but it'd be even better if it was IN SPACE.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Can't exercise when the Space Station is under attack!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Thai fighter trumps tie fighter:


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

A virus can bring down the mightiest warrior.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Retrovirals!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

The only cell capable of holding Chuck Norris!


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

the one who can open it...


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Organic lettuce is pesticide free!


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

from the Twilight Zone episode titled "the Shelter"


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry fellas, that shelter's not quite going to cut it.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Carbon Monoxide Poisoning








Yeah, sorry for the rather depressing picture. But first thing I thought of was Death of a Salesman.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

no roof, so, no poisoning.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Did you know Chachi means penis in Korean?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Some scotch tape, puzzle-solving skills, and a whole lot of spare time can fix that.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

It's twice as good!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










The goo fights back!


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Momma was watching.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Shark Fin soup is very nutritious  lol at the shark slap)


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Take THAT soup!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

PHEW what stinks? that soup didn't go down too well!!!! :lol


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Classy suit beats lame printed t-shirt:


----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

First to 11 wins!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Here is the best & the most durable classic suit


----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

in stellar fashion....


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

......


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Chuck Norris?


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ :lol
Didn't I steal your look?


----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

Does Buck speak English?? Better hope so.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Can't work your Godly magic if you're blind, you can play mad piano though.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Not even Ray Charles' piano can stand up to a couple of bonehead movers.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

can't move the piano if theres a horse on top.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ol'e


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)




----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

His biggest fan:


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Real Wrestling


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

What most of the members of the wrestling team at my university looked like:


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

_Steroids - In Men Testicular Shrinkage and Impotence. _:lol


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

musclesas said:


> Is stronger than Daniel89...


Yeah, but you won't be once Menopause set's in.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

One needn't worry about menopause when they've got access to the Fountain of Youth.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

He's tempted!


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)




----------



## thaswasup (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Kurt Russel steps into the fray


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Rosario Dawson and co. beat the stuffing out of Kurt Russel:


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I cut their credit cards!


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

Then I hooked them all up with rich, elderly men.


----------



## SliverWizard (Apr 18, 2004)

Stairs, old people's natural enemy


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Escalator - problem solved.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

You can take Willy Wonka's elevator:


----------



## SliverWizard (Apr 18, 2004)

Center punch shatters glass wonkivator


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Rust destroys tools.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Let's polish that rust off


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Haz-Mat Telletubbies to the rescue!


----------



## SliverWizard (Apr 18, 2004)

the beach distracts Haz-Mat Telletubbies


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

slave driver will make them work


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Mr.Slave?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Lemmiwinks.


----------



## Idontknow9 (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Idontknow9 (Jun 3, 2011)

I couldn't work out how to post an imagine

but it would have been a cliff


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

^Not sure how a cliff beats Lemmiwinks. So:



StevenGlansberg said:


> Lemmiwinks.


A little Taco Bell should wash Lemmiwinks out of Mr. Slave...


----------



## Idontknow9 (Jun 3, 2011)

Damn, i was under the impression that Lemmiwinks was a lemming, ohwell
but to beat the food...


----------



## SliverWizard (Apr 18, 2004)

SF training should lighten him up or kill him(whichever comes first)


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Richard Simmons!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Tony Perkis >>>>>


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Here at Globo Gym, we understand that "Ugliness" and "Fatness" are genetic disorders, much like baldness or necrophilia, and it's only your fault if you don't hate yourself enough to do something about it." - White Goodman, Globo Gym owner (Dodgeball)


----------



## Idontknow9 (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)




----------



## SliverWizard (Apr 18, 2004)

This lawn mower should be big enough to cut that thick hair


----------



## Idontknow9 (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

No need to worry, we'll have that rock out the way in no time!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

No match for Magneto.


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

*,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Okay, Boston wins, I think.


----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

hahaha man... yeah I agree... Boston wins.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^You won! Mind blown.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^mind = blown


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------

